# Not GM..... but not bad



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe just hupla and good advertising but this commercial caught my eye, even if it isn't GM's.

[youtube:18nl3hwa]http://www.youtube.com/v/Mi0SbrrGaiw&hl=en_US&fs=1[/youtube:18nl3hwa]


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I love American made automobiles. Although I have a hard time buying from a company that is owned by the govt. I am specifically talking about Chrysler just in general.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not only Chrysler; don't they both have the same primary shareholder coming out of BK?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

that is definatly the weirdest transfer case lever/switch that i have ever seen no 4 high or low set for dierent conditions be it sand/mud or rocks or snow that is just interesting and i could see alot of problems with it already but thats just me


----------

